# ? Any ideas?



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not very good at figuring out weeds or plants and I have yet to buy a good plant/weed ID book. So does anybody have any ideas as to what this may be? It's starting to get little white bell type flowers on it. Thanks!
View attachment 30770
View attachment 30771


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

To me, these two plants look different. Are you asking about two different plants, or are they the same plant? Just need to clarify before I can make a guess.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

You know what. I think it is 2 different plants. Lol. I guess I thought they were the same. The one with the flower I think is meadow anemone? Then the other one I still haven't a clue.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

What do the leaves on the left one smell like when you crush them?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Does the first picture have a square stem? It reminds me of nettle but it's hard to tell. nettles have a square stem and are in the mint family. We have stinging nettle around here but I guess their are non-stinging versions as well.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Is the flower on the one actually white or is that due to the camera/photo? The leaves remind me of buttercup but their flowers are yellow.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Goldenrod and mayapple (Podophyllum peltatum)?


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't think it's mayapple or goldenrod. The 1st one doesn't flower. Or at least it hadn't yet. Very well could be nettles. Then the other one the flower is white and lays flat once it's fully bloomed.


----------

